# Best Method For Fixing Capping?



## Trimix-leccy

i GOT A SPIT PULSA 700P off ebay.Its the dry wallers version so is a bit more powerful than the 700e. Just turned the impact pressure down.

IT IS AWESOME:thumbsup: fasten saddles to rsjs, cable tie bases to girders or concrete, mini trunking to brick, threaded hangers to conc / steel etc etc. Never tried it on capping though, but cannot see why it would not be just as good. Only downside is that fixings are expensive, especially compared to a box of capping nails and a youth :laughing: 

How about an incentive scheme for him? x metres per hour and you buy his lunch.....bag of chips or Mc D's [oh and free elastoplasts:whistling2: ]


----------



## cornishsparks

M
ake sure he doesnt shoot you with it or himself!


----------



## Trimix-leccy

I spit one of my lads tool boxes [metal] to an rsj, had to remove it with an angle grinder, dead funny:laughing: 
Fastened a coke can to a concrete floor. Labourer came in, saw can, thought he was Beckham, he wasn't:whistling2:


----------



## marketdrayton

Wicked stuff....Thanks for the heads up. Managed to get a used one off ebay for £150....with 2 boxes of nails :thumbsup:
Hope it's as useful as i'm hoping it is....are they easy enough to operate?
i.e. Turn pressure down?


----------



## Trimix-leccy

:thumbsup: If it is a 700 model
Take battery out and gas, saves half an hour out with the Vicar 

Look at the nozzle end. Throught the rubber boot you can see 2 5mm 4mm allen screws. Slacken these off and move the metal plate downwards, only about 12mm. Tighten screws. Enjoy
It just makes the 'hammer bit' nearer to the nail, so less impact.


WEAR GOGGLES, DO NOT ATTACH WITHIN 45MM OF AN EDGE, TRY IT...YOU WILL SEE WHY 

Get a copy of the accessories catalogue from a supplier. It lists all the compatible trunking accessories. Buy the narrow 'nozzle' if you have the P variant and it only has the bell mouthed one. Cable tie bases fit onto this narrow nozzle and do not fall off. Cable tying to a ceiling has never been easier. Wear ear plugs:laughing: 

Post us with how you get on.
Tip...when carrying but not using,alf withdraw the battery but leave in situ. Just click it in and you are good to go


----------



## marketdrayton

Cheers for the advice.
It is a 700p :thumbup:
I might be sounding dumb......but......i thought it's a basic nail gun, that fires nails on a strip.....but it sounds like i need to buy the "proper" Spit fixings for the above as mentioned, which i don't mind. But it's primary use is fixing capping, hence i prob need 20mm ish nails to go into a variety of blockwork.......basic stuff really:no:
I assume this'll do that...?

Ta Again


----------



## Trimix-leccy

Assuming it came 'complete'
The nails come in strips of ten.Magazine holds 23 nails. Stops when 3 are left in magazine to save firing blanks:laughing: 
Nails vary in length, type, 'cap'
Get info from t'tinterwebnet
nails are for steel, concrete and 'hard stuff'
caps...some are soft finish to save damaging plastic trunk-boxes

It will nail 'anything to anything'....sort of. But sometimes it destroys what you are fixing:laughing:


----------



## marketdrayton

Trimix-leccy said:


> Assuming it came 'complete'
> The nails come in strips of ten.Magazine holds 23 nails. Stops when 3 are left in magazine to save firing blanks:laughing:
> Nails vary in length, type, 'cap'
> Get info from t'tinterwebnet
> nails are for steel, concrete and 'hard stuff'
> caps...some are soft finish to save damaging plastic trunk-boxes
> 
> It will nail 'anything to anything'....sort of. But sometimes it destroys what you are fixing:laughing:


Hey Trimmix - Came today...complete (ish) 
1000 x 40mm C6 FH???
4 x Canisters
1 x Batt
1 x Charger
1 x Car 12v
And a big orange tool....:thumbsup:
No instructions.............where do i start w/o killing myself or causing damage.....worked out the 3 nail rule.....turned down pressure as decribed above - Ta.
It also came with a narrow head, and has a 25mm head installed - whats the diff? Can't get the smaller head to fit in the unit (Won't click like the one fitted). Tried to throw some test nails into a brick...they were bending, so assume not right. They also leave the plastic ribbon they come supplied in pretruding from the brick. i.e. 30mm of nail goes in, 10mm with plastic externally.....also, do you set depth's on these monsters?

Cheers....Craig


----------



## Trimix-leccy

*700P Masterclass*

25mm head? is it a 10mm tube with a big flat bit at t'other end...magnetic??
If so it is for fastening expanded metal mesh to steel. plain disc fits in magnetic head. Nail fires through and pins 'washer' through mesh to steel
Plastic bit protrudes on nearly all nails, but NOT by that much...use a smaller nail!!

To change tool, slacken off the other 2 allen screws at front end, take out tube...fit new. Also required when you start to show off and try a 38mm nail into rsj. bends like a pigs tail:laughing: and jams in tube
Can't remember what the prefixes are though. I think CG is general purpose and the others aren't:whistling2: 
Answers on t'internet


----------



## marketdrayton

Trimix-leccy said:


> 25mm head? is it a 10mm tube with a big flat bit at t'other end...magnetic??
> If so it is for fastening expanded metal mesh to steel. plain disc fits in magnetic head. Nail fires through and pins 'washer' through mesh to steel
> Plastic bit protrudes on nearly all nails, but NOT by that much...use a smaller nail!!
> 
> To change tool, slacken off the other 2 allen screws at front end, take out tube...fit new. Also required when you start to show off and try a 38mm nail into rsj. bends like a pigs tail:laughing: and jams in tube
> Can't remember what the prefixes are though. I think CG is general purpose and the others aren't:whistling2:
> Answers on t'internet


Yep, it's magnetic and it's a washer holder.....boy your clever

Changed the tool, realise i'm missing a screw from the above 

What nails do you recommend for tough (engineers / blue) brick...via capping? I wasa aiming for HSC 17mm or 22mm.....they will go fluss hon't they? As these 40mm's are sticking out some way.....not bending so much now but are too proud of the surface to make neat job of capping....but i am trying to put a 40mm nail into a solid(ish) brick!:no:


----------



## Trimix-leccy

If it is Staffordshire Blue Engineering brick then:whistling2: .Maybe better with semtex
I think the ones you need are HC, think they are on an orange clip and the nails are a flat not shiny sort of a finish. I'll have a look tomorrow. Prob 18mm willdo it

If you ring the manufacturers [Glasgow I think...JMW???] double helpful. Tell them the application and they will tell you the nail. Might even send you a clip to try before you commit yourself...nice people.
Ear defenders and goggles are essential. Wait til you fire too close to an edge:blink:


----------

